# Canada - Groundwater Temperature Guide/Map



## Craig

As the title states , do any of you have a chart or map of groundwater temperature in Canada?


----------



## OldSchool

Craig said:


> As the title states , do any of you have a chart or map of groundwater temperature in Canada?


Never heard of measuring ground water temps

I would say it's any where between 38 to 45 degs F

I don't think our ground water temperature fluctuates that much if any at all


----------



## billy_awesome

If you don't mind me asking, what do you need this chart for?


----------



## MarkToo

I always use 45 deg. F when figuring delta T's or whatever. Not sure your purpose but the variance differs little season to season.


----------



## RGPlumber

He might need it for geothermal installations.


----------



## OldSchool

For geo everybody just uses 45 deg here


----------



## Craig

Sorry, purpose is for tankless GPM ratings.


----------



## OldSchool

Craig said:


> Sorry, purpose is for tankless GPM ratings.


Then go with the 38 deg


----------



## MarkToo

Using 38 Deg. F will build in a comfortable buffer in your math.


----------



## OldSchool

MarkToo said:


> Using 38 Deg. F will build in a comfortable buffer in your math.


Better to be safe than sorry


----------

